# BSH cat Birthing Problems



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,

My Cat Tia has given birth to one kitten around 5.30 am this morning, she doesn't seem to be in labour anymore but there seems to be more kittens inside. This is her second pregnancy, the first birthing was over within a couple of hours but this is lasting ages and I'm starting to get a little worried.

Many thanks 
Sarah


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

sure someone will be along who knows what their talking about didnt want to read an run but if it was me an i was worried i would ring my vets to be on the safe side


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Call your vet for professional advice now! You need to take her in asap for examination.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Spoke to vet they said just to keep an eye on her she may just have one kitten, if she does go into labour and there are problems then to ring them. 

Are there anyone who has had any problems with their cat giving birth hours apart?


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

i might be wrong but i think if their is that many hours between kittens being born it can be dangerous case one is stuck in the birth canal bumping it up for you hopefully one of the breeders will come along


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahandjonesy said:


> Spoke to vet they said just to keep an eye on her she may just have one kitten, if she does go into labour and there are problems then to ring them.
> 
> Are there anyone who has had any problems with their cat giving birth hours apart?


I have no experience with cat birth but in dogs if I was sure there were still puppies to be born with such a time lapse ,I would either have vet out or take the dog into vet to be checked.I hope an experienced breeder comes along soon.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I know nothing about breeding , but better safe than sorry 
Just take your cat to the vet , or have them come out to her asap


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Well thats what i am a little worried about, but I explained to my vet that Tia is calm and acting normal, no signs of distress. It might be that there was only one and I am just thinking there are more inside her as she had 5 kittens last time. Fingers crossed there will be someone who has had experience with this happening to their cat.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Personally if this was a rescue cat I was fostering she would be booked in for a check up this afternoon. Better she is looked at today, than you need to take her into emergency clinic later tonight or during night. Just my thoughts


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Personally if this was a rescue cat I was fostering she would be booked in for a check up this afternoon. Better she is looked at today, than you need to take her into emergency clinic later tonight or during night. Just my thoughts


Yeah I get that, the only problem I have is Tia doesn't seem to be in any distress if she was I would be straight down the vets but she seems calm and settled, also I don't drive and have 3 kids in the house 2 under 3 years old and my husband isn't home from work till later that is why I thought I would get someone else's opinion.

Like I said if Tia was in distress or unsettled I would be straight down the vets, and as i previous wrote in my other post I have spoke to the vet and if there was something to worry about I am sure they would call me straight in or even come out.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well some cats do take a long time to give birth. If she is only having a small litter, say 2 or three this wouldn't be too unusual. Some cats give birth more than 24hrs after the first ones are born!

If you say she is calm, still purring and nursing her first born I wouldn't worry too much for now.

HOWEVER if things change and she start to push, look distressed and does so for more than an hour you need to get a vet out or get her into the clinic (dependant on how far you are from the vet). If you at any point see a kitten in the birth canal for longer than 10 minutes this could also be an emergency situation for that kitten, so immediate help should be saught from your vet.


Did you get some Nutri drops in for the birth? If she happens to be tired already some of those would give her an extra boost.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Well some cats do take a long time to give birth. If she is only having a small litter, say 2 or three this wouldn't be too unusual. Some cats give birth more than 24hrs after the first ones are born!
> 
> If you say she is calm, still purring and nursing her first born I wouldn't worry too much for now.
> 
> ...


Ahh thanks for your advice, Tia seems very content nursing and purring. If she obviously does show signs of distress then I will be taking her straight to the vets. I don't have any nutri drops but I have fresh food and water available for her.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Fresh food and water won't be much help hun. Unless she is one of those queens who will give birth while eating :lol:

There is an alternative to Nutridrops, but I can't for the life of me remember what it was! Let me do some digging and see if I can find it. BRB.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Ahhh found it! I thought it was Glucose but didn't want to say until I was sure ...



billyboysmammy said:


> Glucose (if you dont have nutridrops) you should be able to pick up from a supermarket, but some chemists also stock it!


BBM wish you were here


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Fresh food and water won't be much help hun. Unless she is one of those queens who will give birth while eating :lol:
> 
> There is an alternative to Nutridrops, but I can't for the life of me remember what it was! Let me do some digging and see if I can find it. BRB.


She has come out of the basket so she may have a snack. I haven't heard of any drops before otherwise I would have picked them up.

The day is getting on now so I am thinking its just the one kitten.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Ahhh found it! I thought it was Glucose but didn't want to say until I was sure ...
> 
> Will see if my husband can pick glucose up from the supermarket on his way home just in case.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Gaps of several hours are by no means unknown. This is not an emergency. It might be worth going in this evening if there is an evening surgery, simply as a precaution against having to go in as en emergency, but it's very easy to mistake a contracting uterus for another kitten. If there is another kitten, my guess is it will arrive before this evening anyway.

Liz


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Liz for your advice, I have been doing some research and cats can have an interrupted labour and can take up to 36 hours for other kittens to be born http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/16932-interrupted-labour.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Would like to thank everyone for their posts. I had nothing to worry about Tia only gave birth to 1 large blue kitten, both are doing great.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great news alls well,But more than one would have been nice.Now the panics over a pic or two would be good :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just one baby to be spoiled  Congratulations and so glad to hear that there were no complications - well done mummy cat :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> Great news alls well,But more than one would have been nice.Now the panics over a pic or two would be good :thumbup:


Yeah more than one would of been nice, but never mind glad they are both ok. Hopefully will be keeping the kitten to show.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww so glad everthing went ok


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Awww, that's good to hear :001_wub:

Out of interest what does the little one weigh? I know that most singletons can be whoppers, so I'm quite interested


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Awww, that's good to hear :001_wub:
> 
> Out of interest what does the little one weigh? I know that most singletons can be whoppers, so I'm quite interested


I just weighed the kitten and its 130 grams.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey that's not bad at all :thumbup: Now... where's those pics?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Couldn't get a tidy picture of the kitten.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

omg mum an baby are beautifull :thumbup:


----------



## kirstabubble (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, she's a stunner!

Congratulations  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww - look at that little sweetie


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh wow she is lovely  She's quite a pale blue isn't she?

Baby looks very cozy in there too :001_wub: Please do keep us updated on them both as time goes by!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sarahandjonesy said:


> View attachment 59650
> 
> 
> Couldn't get a tidy picture of the kitten.


awww I think she looks pale to, unless its the camrea, the kit looks so dark and snuggly lol! :laugh:

are you Sure that there isnt anymore kits though?? I know that 1 kit isnt that unusal, have you felt her tum?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Tia is Lilac, I took the pic using my phone.

Thanks everyone for their messages.

Managed to get a pic of kitten


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww I think she looks pale to, unless its the camrea, the kit looks so dark and snuggly lol! :laugh:
> 
> are you Sure that there isnt anymore kits though?? I know that 1 kit isnt that unusal, have you felt her tum?


Yeah me and my husband have felt her and there doesn't seem to be anymore.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

sarahandjonesy said:


> Tia is Lilac
> 
> Thanks everyone for their messages.
> 
> ...


Oh flipping heck :lol: For some reason I thought you'd said somewhere that she was a blue! But of course that's the baby :crazy: Ignore me, sorry for the confusion!

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous baby :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol i was going to say lilac!! damn lol!! she lovely! I like ny british bi-colours though...not that im biased... :laugh:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations. Glad mum is ok.
Lovely pictures of them both.
Any names for the Baby yet?


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

sarahandjonesy said:


> View attachment 59650
> 
> 
> Couldn't get a tidy picture of the kitten.


Tia is gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:.......and so is her baby...congrats xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

jill3 said:


> Congratulations. Glad mum is ok.
> Lovely pictures of them both.
> Any names for the Baby yet?


No we haven't thought of any names as yet but I am sure the kids will pick one.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mum and baby are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

congrats hun there both stunning


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Mum and baby are both beautiful!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Just weighed Tia's baby and it 215grams we have had a look at the sex and it looks like a little girl. Bless her she's huge:lol:, shes a week tomorrow.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sarahandjonesy said:


> Just weighed Tia's baby and it 215grams we have had a look at the sex and it looks like a little girl. Bless her she's huge:lol:, shes a week tomorrow.


well done baby lol! Will you keep her? My girl had her kits last night on the zero days to g othread some piccis! :laugh: shes a british sto!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> well done baby lol! Will you keep her? My girl had her kits last night on the zero days to g othread some piccis! :laugh: shes a british sto!


Yeah we are keeping her thinking of either breeding or showing her. Will have a look at you thread now.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sarahandjonesy said:


> Yeah we are keeping her thinking of either breeding or showing her. Will have a look at you thread now.


do you know how many times over how many days your girl mated? just wondering about the 1 kitten, has he sired kittens beofrE?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> do you know how many times over how many days your girl mated? just wondering about the 1 kitten, has he sired kittens beofrE?


Yeah me and my husband find it really strange she only had one kitten as she had 5 kittens the last time. We used a different stud this time closer to home, she was there for the week due to us having a lot of snow, the stud owner said Tia had been in with him the week and said they had mated a few times. The stud owner is a breeder and said the stud has had between 4/6 kittens in the litters he has sired.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww i am in love with mum gorgeous, and isnt baby just so cute, congratulations xx:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sarahandjonesy said:


> Yeah me and my husband find it really strange she only had one kitten as she had 5 kittens the last time. We used a different stud this time closer to home, she was there for the week due to us having a lot of snow, the stud owner said Tia had been in with him the week and said they had mated a few times. The stud owner is a breeder and said the stud has had between 4/6 kittens in the litters he has sired.


that is odd, if they mated for a week, what I was thinking of someone did tell me that if a stud is overused he can become less fertile? (dont quote me on that!) So I wonder whether he was older / mated alot of girls.

maybe they only mated 2/3times, but then not all matings even equal a pregnancy.

Very hard to get your head around, I do know a few people who had litters of 1-2 a few times, I think the 'average' is 1-4 per litter.

could just be she didnt get on with the stud? Very hard to call! baby is stunning though! :laugh:

mine normally stay for a week or 2, depending on the stud owner, some want the cat out as quick as possible, 2days for one of them! then others say a week or 2!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> that is odd, if they mated for a week, what I was thinking of someone did tell me that if a stud is overused he can become less fertile? (dont quote me on that!) So I wonder whether he was older / mated alot of girls.
> 
> maybe they only mated 2/3times, but then not all matings even equal a pregnancy.
> 
> ...


I know it could be a number of reasons why she only had one. Never mind just one of those things that happen. I don't know whether we will be taking her back there mind.

When Tia went to stud before it was with the breeder we had her from so she stayed for 4 weeks and she had 5 kittens then.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sarahandjonesy said:


> I know it could be a number of reasons why she only had one. Never mind just one of those things that happen. I don't know whether we will be taking her back there mind.
> 
> When Tia went to stud before it was with the breeder we had her from so she stayed for 4 weeks and she had 5 kittens then.


Maybe go back to them or look elsewhere? at least you got your baby girl! All boys my end lol! At least everyone on my list is happy!! :laugh:


----------

